# Curtains too high? Add roman shades? Accent wall? Looking For Advice.



## Mahonroy (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello, I am working on decorating the living room of my house, and could use some advice. This is where I am at currently: (please excuse the mess!)









Everywhere I read said to hang the curtains as high as possible so that is what I did. Its 9 feet at that wall, and the vaulted ceiling peaks at 12 feet. I think the right side looks good, but the left side has that empty space above the sliding glass door, and I feel I can do better here. Should I put in a roman/bamboo shade in that area to cover the empty space?

Someone else had mentioned that I should swap out the blue curtains and go with a burlap/tan color, get rid of the translucent curtains behind the curtains, and then add in color to the room by other means (such as accessories and decorations, pillows, etc.).

The plan for that wall was also to do this as an accent wall:








But its starting to seem that the curtains, and along with roman shades, that a lot of the wall would just end up getting covered up?

So I'm a bit stuck on how I should do this room. Any help/advice on this is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Start by taking off the two middle drapes off the right window.
Then take a pic and post it here. It would look better if both windows
matched.

I like drapes that extend up to the ceiling, however, I think perhaps
it's too much without having a valance across. So, I think I would
lower the rods, hem the curtains and the sheers too...and use Romans
shades over the windows and sliding door. 

I have Romans in my LR, DR, and family room windows. They are 
all fabric Romans and we made them ourselves. Since I never, ever
pull them down, we remade them to be shorter
...the Romans that we currently have are fake Romans
(more like a Roman valance ) each one is about 3 feet long 
and pulls 
up into about one foot. (I am not suggesting
that you make Romans)...however, it would be a lot less expensive if you
just had Roman valances.


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

"Looking For Advice". I love giving advice (solicited _and_ unsolicited):biggrin2:.
I looked at some images online ("curtains to ceiling") and noticed that most of the curtains that reached to the ceiling and looked good had a smaller gap between the top of the window and the ceiling than you do. I also found this advice:

"Curtain rod should be hung* 2/3 the distance between ceiling and window*". Also, "Curtain rod should extend 10-12" the width of the window on either side".

I think you should try lowering the curtains. Also, it does look like you've extended the curtains the recommended distance width-wise, but considering the wide expanse of wall between the two windows, I think expanding the curtain width to somewhat close the gap between the two windows would also look better, along with some very large (vertically) artwork or wall sculpture that would fill the gap between the two windows. Alternatively, I know some people would hang curtains over that entire wall to cover the gap between the two windows and give the illusion of a large expanse of windows.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

A. you could do a faux roman shade to hide the wall.


B. You could lower the rod to 1/2 to 2/3 of the space and use the extra fabric to create a puddle or small Bishop's sleeve to increase the volume at the top.


B costs you nothing but some spackle for the holes.


Are the sheers behind the panels and are they on a traverse rod? Those will probably need hemming.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you lower the rods -- and remove the two center drapes on the
right window, you'll pick up some extra material to make some
kind of a valance ( or cornice) Then you can purchase Romans. 

You can save a lot of money by purchasing Romans that are short
(for small windows)
Just enough to make four five folds to cover the exposed wall above
the Windows and come down over the window a bit.

You mentioned bamboo Romans...I love the look of bamboo Romans, 
but, I think it's too informal for your space. There are many gorgeous Romans
out there in beautiful fabrics such as linen Romans.

If you need privacy, you can still put shades under the Romans...
We installed our Romans out a bit ( on wood boards) so that we could
install solar shades underneith because the Windows --the tv is
across from the windows, so we close the shades for daytime TV viewing.

I suggest that you use masking tape to decide how much you want to
lower the drapes.

This is an example of fake Romans...it only has three folds.
We had to make two seperate Romans because this is a French 
door and...you have a sliding door I believe, so one Roman across 
the six foot span would be better -- because it would match your window.
The fabric is valour...we made a matching lambrequin ( the lambrequin is
in three pieces) anybody can make one, it's very easy to do. really.
I'll get you a pic of the Windows in the same room.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

These are the windows in the same room as the French door.
The Romans are all installed on wood boards and underneith 
we installed solar shades.

The Box window has three seperate Romans on the 10 foot
span...after we installed the Romans on the two end Windows
(in the box window) it looked unsightly looking into the end
Windows, as you could see a space, plus you could see the solar
shades underneath. So, we made jabots to cover the ends.

We meshed together formal and informal. Note: the Window
Romans have four folds, and the French door has three folds.

Another idea for you ...you can make nice wood 
mantles (6 to 8" high)and hang the Romans from the 
mantles...this would also allow for shades to be installed underneith...
The drapes can be re-cycled and used some where else.

We made a little wood mantle for the window on the left...just enough 
to match the look of the big box window.


----------



## Mahonroy (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey All, really appreciate all of the advice so far!

So what do you think if I go with the 96" version of these curtains in Ivory? (the current curtains are 108"):

https://www.ballarddesigns.com/fringed-burlap-panel/rugs-drapery/drapery/burlap/162904

I would then move the rod down 12".



I'm having a hard time finding the right roman shade. Any tips on what color I would want to go with?



Lastly, I never painted that back wall because I was planning on doing some kind of accent wall with it (its slightly lighter in color that the surrounding walls).

Do you think I should still do some form of accent wall here? The idea was something more mellow, not too much contrast, etc. Like a shiplap accent wall? (whites/off-whites)



Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not a fan of accent walls...a slightly different shade of the same paint
that you used on the other walls would be nice.

I had trouble navigating the Ballard site, but I can say (sight unseen)
that I love cream/ivory drapes...If you did cream/ivory drapes, 
then painted the back wall a beige color, and did the shades 
or Romans in a beige color, it would look pretty...

I would like the rod hung only about 12" above the window. If you order
96" drapes you can hem them.

I think the shiplap wall is wrong for your space, to rustic for a LR & DR,
on my opinion. 

To sum it up, beige back wall, lighter beigue on the side walls...
cream drapes, light beigue fabric Romans.


----------



## FrillyLily (Jun 4, 2012)

I didn't read the other replies, but if it were me, I'd lower them at least 6-8 inches. I'd use curtains the same color as the wall, this will make the wall look more unified/larger. Put a valance over both so they match, I love using the gromet style because they easily open/close, since the valance will be hung on a separate rod over the top of the other, you can open or close them and they will look right together. I think painting that wall a darker shade of the same color as the other walls can add some interest and keep it from looking too boring. What I think your place here is suffering from is lack of color, it is just too plain imo. You could add flowers to the table, a colorful painting between the curtains or a picture grouping, maybe some colored throw pillows/blankets, ect. There could be something put in to add height, a plant, a bookcase, curio cabinet ect. It seems like everything is anchored at the floor and then a large open space just kind of 'floating' there. It needs personality.


----------



## Florida_Girl (Jul 1, 2018)

Suggestions:
Take the two middle curtains down on window in right so that the window and door looks more equal. Go with lighter curtains, I like the link you posted of the burlap ones.
Regarding the big space above the glass door, you could stencil a cute saying to fill it in somewhat. Good luck.


----------



## Mahonroy (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks again!
So if I order these curtains in Ivory:
https://www.ballarddesigns.com/fringed-burlap-panel/rugs-drapery/drapery/burlap/162904

Should I get the roman shades in Ivory as well? I found these:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hanna-Fabr...09:m:mml67795rPST5g-10PjhntA&var=420383549431

I also found bamboo ones: (natural color, whitewash is kind of cool too?):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bamboo-Rom...Ypw:sc:UPSGround!80602!US!-1&var=420397536102

As far as adding color to the room... am I safe to go with pretty much anything as long as I'm consistent throughout the room? E.g. pillows for couch, throw blanket, artwork on walls, etc.?


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

Mahonroy said:


> ...As far as adding color to the room... am I safe to go with pretty much anything as long as I'm consistent throughout the room? E.g. pillows for couch, throw blanket, artwork on walls, etc.?


It can help to look at lots of photographs of rooms and seeing what you like and don't like.


https://www.mydomaine.com/color-pop/slide18


https://www.houzz.com/ideabooks/669...te-a-cohesive-color-flow-throughout-your-home


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Mahonroy said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> As far as adding color to the room... am I safe to go with pretty much anything as long as I'm consistent throughout the room? E.g. pillows for couch, throw blanket, artwork on walls, etc.?


Yes, choose a color or two that you like and add them in throw pillows.
You're lucky you have a brown leather sofa which is a great canvas
to show off nice colorful throw pillows and a throw as well.

Are you changing the rug? If so, I would start there. Do you like orientals,
or a more contemporary look? If you are thinking of changing the rug, find
one you love them pick up colors from the rug for your pillows and accessories.

You could use a nice arrangement on the dining room table...That would
bring in some color. 

Also, the mirror above the FP does nothing for the decor. It's too big and it's
cold. A nice print would be better. a couple of candles on the mantle and
a mantle clock would be lovely.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How big is your table? Do you have leaves in it? 
Try turning the table the other way, the long way facing 
the kitchen. Try putting those two dining chairs that are
in the LR either at the ends of the DR table (if you turn
the table the other way, or on either side of the sliding 
door, Try it both ways and take a pic and show us.

You need a couple of lamps in the room.
A narrow table behind the sofa would look good with a
lamp on it and some accessories. If you have tray
tables...mock up a sofa table and see what it looks like,
keep in mind sofa tables are narrow. 

The coffee table needs to have something on it. A plant, a basket
to hold remotes is a good starting point.

I have one more idea, I'll be back.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Check out this floor lamp for next to your sofa by the window...
Note. the satin nickel finish matches your ceiling fan.

There are a lot of floor lamps to choose from,
I happen to be partial to pharmacy floor lamps...
this one tales one regular 60 watt bulb...if you put in a 60 watt
LED bulb it only uses 7 watts...and they're bright and energy efficient 
as well... If decide on a floor lamp, push the sofa a few 
inches towards the kitchen and just a few inches back towards the DR.


https://www.amazon.com/Admiral-Sati...s&keywords=antique+pharmacy+floor+lamps&psc=1


----------



## Mahonroy (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks again for your help! I like the advice and will definitely change it!

So for starters, do I do the Ivory curtains paired up with Ivory roman shades?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Mahonroy said:


> Thanks again for your help! I like the advice and will definitely change it!
> 
> So for starters, do I do the Ivory curtains paired up with Ivory roman shades?



I love ivory curtains, think about a little darker for the Romans for some
contrast. Did you try the table the other way, with the two extra chairs
on either side of the sliding door? You never answered my other question,
"how big is your dining table?"


----------



## Shutter Shop LL (Jul 15, 2018)

I would stay away from curtains altogether. I am in the window treatment profession and I almost never sell anyone drapes anymore. There are a lot of other options out there. Instantly update the look of your home by updating tired faux wood blinds to something more current. Let me know if you'd like to take a look at some of our inspiration rooms and I will send you a link.


----------



## Mahonroy (Jan 17, 2017)

What are your thoughts on these curtains in ivory:

https://www.amazon.com/H-VERSAILTEX...-1-spons&keywords=burlap+ivory+curtains&psc=1

And these roman shades in camel? And again I would only use these roman shades to cover the empty space above window and door:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hanna-Fabr...09:m:mml67795rPST5g-10PjhntA&var=420383549431



Man this is tough to figure out!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If your asking me, the answer is yes...I love both ivory and Carmel
and the price is great. Then you'll can add lots of color in pillows,
an arrangement on the table, and a new rug (if it's in the budget)


----------



## mpmp2121 (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm not a fan of treating doors the same as windows for covering purposes. There's always the mismatch of the amount of drywall above or below. They're different shapes and the amount of light emitted even when closed is different. 
What about roller shades over the french doors and coordinating (not even completely the same necessary) fabric color for the curtains? I'd go lighter than the navy myself if totally blocking out light is not the goal. 
I spend about $250 on light filtering roller shades from American Blinds (allows a soft amount of light in that poses no harm to the dark wood floors and allows for TV watching, lots of competing products out there) and they're doing well 3 years later, even with messy dogs running into them (curtains cannot say the same).


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The OP has an open floor plan where both her window and door are viewed
together. Matching the door and window is her best choice.

We matched both our Living Room window and dining room French
door with the same Romans and valances, and lambricans ...only
in the LR we used side leg drapes. We've had many window treatments
and I always matched the French door and the living room window.

It's a matter of opinion. But especially in the OP's situation matching
is her nest option, in my opinion.


----------



## PeterTT (Jul 25, 2018)

me too love caramel


----------

